# Aduly Platy Acting Funny + What to do with Deformed Platy Fry??



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 Gallons
What temperature is your tank? 77F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes, a Topfin 20
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No.
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your fish live with? She lives with 1 other female platy, 2 male guppies, 5 espe's rasboras, and 2 deformed platy fry

Food
What type of food do you feed your fish? A mix of topfin and aqueon flakes. I also gave them freeze-dried bloodworms the other day/
How often do you feed your fish? 2x a day, 2 pinches

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1x a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 30-40%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your fish's appearance changed? Not at all. 
How has your fish's behavior changed? She has been swimming around really weird, in a wiggling motion. She always has her head pointing upwards with the rest of her body lagging behind
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Yesterday morning.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No.
How old is your fish (approximately)? I bought her in June, and she was fully grown. 
This tank DID have a case of suspected TB in a male guppy in May, and I have had no problems since. 

That's it for my adult female platy. 

I had another question. I have about 12 play fry left, and I think 4 of them are deformed (bent backs). What do you think I should do with them? I can't keep them in the 10 gallon forever as it is alreay over-stocked, and I'd like to keep the Large KK 10 of he fry are in to stay as a hospital tank. Some of the non-deformed fry will be leaving soon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The deformed fry you can adopt out or just keep in a separate tank a really small one.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

The trouble is finding homes.  I already have homes for all of the healthy ones.


----------

